# Sticky  [FXZ] Fastboot Recovery



## adroidman

*Standard Disclaimer: What you are about to do will void your warranty. There is also the slight possibility that you could damage your phone if you do it wrong -- and maybe even if you do it right. You undertake this activity with that in mind and are solely responsible for the results.*

For those of you who have bricked your bionic you can now save it. By doing this it returns the phone to how you got it out of the box from Verizon. What are you doing? Well the Motorola recovery file was leaked out. This recovery file is called FXZ for the bionic. It puts android 2.3.4 back onto your device. Along with the stock boot image, BLUR, and bloatware. If you are in a boot-loop this will fix it by replacing the system. The only thing that is not returned to stock is your SD card.

This method only works on windows.
Download RSD LITE and FXZ File

FXZ file MD5: 96e10ae9b00b696e8efed0e076632a53

1. Install RSD Lite
2. Install the Bionic Drivers 32bit Driver 64bit Driver
3. Plug your bionic into the back of your computer. The front USB ports have been known to fail.
4. Open RSD Lite. Your device should show up if not wait a minute or two.
5. Browse to the FXZ file through RSD Lite by clicking the "..." after the input box
6. Wait for the file to load and select "Uncompress and Start Flashing"
7. This will take some time for it to flash *DO NOT TOUCH YOUR PHONE UNTIL IT HAS FINISHED EVERYTHING!!!! *
8. Your phone will boot into recovery and flash 2 radio files
9. Your phone is now returned to stock enjoy!

If your phone is not found in RSD Lite you can try putting the device into AP Fastboot mode.
1. Power the phone down
2. Hold the volume down and power button
3. Release the power button after a second or two. To exit the mode press and hold the power button for a second then release.

Thank you http://briefmobile.com for getting the files. Download for the FXZ from http://www.theandroidsource.com


----------



## rexboe

I can't get rsd lite to recognize the tar file when I unzipp it is still a tar file. how do I get it to load into rsd lite. What do you set your phone on rsd flash mode or fastboot mode.


----------



## adroidman

Looking into it, downloading the file now.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ScorpionAZ

rexboe said:


> I can't get rsd lite to recognize the tar file when I unzipp it is still a tar file. how do I get it to load into rsd lite. What do you set your phone on rsd flash mode or fastboot mode.


As far as I understand the older version of RSD Lite may not work. Make sure you're on RSD Lite version 5.5 then press the ". . ." button next to the box labeled "Filename" to load the file. Has anyone flashed successfully?


----------



## adroidman

I am using RSD 5.5 and downloaded the file. I did not do anything to it. I opened RSD clicked in the bar at the top found the file, clicked open. Then I uncompress and it ran.

I did not flash! I only tested to see if the file could be uncompressed.


----------



## ScorpionAZ

I'm downloading the file right now to see if I can get it going.


----------



## rexboe

I have rsd lite 5.5 and it doesn't recognize the file don't no what I am doing wrong I think the file ext is a tar.tar on the file i downloaded am downloading again and will retry it.

Edit redownloaded and it still has a tar.tar ext if i change it to tar. gz it recognizes it thats what the link say the ext should be not sure if that would work or not


----------



## adroidman

It should be a .tar.gz when downloaded

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rexboe

Yes the file in this post when you down load it it comes out as tar.tar and I changed to tar.gz and rsd lite did recognize it.


----------



## adroidman

Mine came as a tar.gz...... can anyone host it? Or tell me how to host it? Its to big to put on mediafire unless I pay for it. I can host in Dropbox but it will get pounder and crash. PM me if you can help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rexboe

Do u think it will work by just changing the ext or should I wait til you get it hosted. I tried to download it from the orginal site that and it is also a tar.tar ext


----------



## adroidman

If you are comfortable changing the file then go for it. If not then wait for me to host it. Im working in it now but it may be a while

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BootAnimator

rexboe said:


> Do u think it will work by just changing the ext or should I wait til you get it hosted. I tried to download it from the orginal site that and it is also a tar.tar ext


Try using the method P3 suggests by CLICKING HERE

My phone wasn't bricked but I tried this method just for kicks and it works.


----------



## adroidman

Ok guys upload is in progress. Says 30 mins left until finished. Sorry comcast has a data cap on my line. I will update the OP and tweet the DL link when its done.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman

OP updated and im looking into linux and mac instructions. Will post tomorrow if I get it working.


----------



## BootAnimator

I can't get the latest RSD lite app to install. i keep getting the error 2738 code, saying its a problem with the package. Redownloaded, notta. Tried installing as Admin..nothing. No idea whats up. The fastboot method works though so hopefully i can figure out whats going on


----------



## adroidman

I am not sure why you are getting an error I installed a few times from that link.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BootAnimator

adroidman said:


> I am not sure why you are getting an error I installed a few times from that link.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums





BootAnimator said:


> I can't get the latest RSD lite app to install. i keep getting the error 2738 code, saying its a problem with the package. Redownloaded, notta. Tried installing as Admin..nothing. No idea whats up. The fastboot method works though so hopefully i can figure out whats going on


Got it fixed. Was a Windows registry error on my end. Fixed some keys and all was good


----------



## rexboe

Thanks for updating it works now


----------



## markhamr

Has anyone used this yet to confirm it works properly? Also, does it work the same way as sbfs for the DX? Is this system-only or full?


----------



## adroidman

"markhamr said:


> Has anyone used this yet to confirm it works properly? Also, does it work the same way as sbfs for the DX? Is this system-only or full?


It does work. This is a type of SBF file called FXZ Motorola switched for some reason. It is full returns phone to 100% stock.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Berzerker

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17560174&postcount=21

I think this will be easier for people to use. It's 1/3 the size and doesn't require any different instructions. It removes flashing pointless things like the radio and the webtop partitions.

Also, instructions for people flashing on OS X/Linux (you can't use sbf_flash anymore) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1263009


----------



## adroidman

The only reason I included the whole file is for people who really messed it up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Berzerker

adroidman said:


> The only reason I included the whole file is for people who really messed it up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


That doesn't matter...no one can "really mess up" the preinstall partition, or the webtop partition. Those two alone account for over half the size of the FXZ and are unnecessary to flash again because regular users can't access these partitions. The full FXZ is only for development needs and the minimal FXZ will be perfectly fine for everyone else.


----------



## bweN doirD

im having an issue with getting the file to uncompress, it gives an error right at the end every time, "please check input file. either xml format is wrong or image files associated with it are missing"
i have tried multiple files, re-installing rsd and the drivers, watched a video lol. im not new to flashing, there has to be some simple explanation.
here is the thread where we have been trying to figure it out, http://www.bionicforums.net/forum/d...ecover-brick-using-new-file-format-fxz-2.html

any help or ideas i havent tried would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## adroidman

Did you try the file I have posted? I personally have used that one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rexboe

I tried the one that you can download here and it uncompressed fine with rsd lite 5.5. Might try it.


----------



## adroidman

"rexboe said:


> I tried the one that you can download here and it uncompressed fine with rsd lite 5.5. Might try it.


Reminds me that you need to be on 5.5 or it may not work. Many people reported that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bweN doirD

im dl your file now and i reinstalled rsd from your link but i did have 5.5 already.
ill post back in a bit on how i made out with your file, gona grab some lunch 

thanks for the quick responses


----------



## bweN doirD

do you know if this folder is part of rsd, android-sdk-windows
its not in the moto folder and still there after i remove rsd, i want to remove it if it is for a more clean re-install


----------



## adroidman

I believe that file is for SDK which is needed for ADB not sure about RSD

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bweN doirD

when i was deleting a file earlier while rsd was still open it said the file was still open in sdk so i went looking and found that.
i made a command decision already and dumped it lol, and rsd, and the drivers, rebooted and reinstalled all and the folder is not there yet....going to try the file... bbiaf


----------



## bweN doirD

still getting the error with your file.... time for lunch...
ill try some more a bit later..

thanks alot for your help


----------



## adroidman

I recommend going to P3droids website and following this commands to do it via ADB. That method can be tricky and I don't trust my self to be able to explain it which is why I did not write a guide on it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bweN doirD

i saw that when i was there, thanks


----------



## chefb

I think this is the only site that has a file like this anywhere? Was this compiled by you or is this from Motorola.


----------



## bweN doirD

i have been downloading every link i can get, there seems to be 4 different ones, the one here is the same as one i got yesterday but im not sure where at.


----------



## adroidman

"chefb said:


> I think this is the only site that has a file like this anywhere? Was this compiled by you or is this from Motorola.


That's how I downloaded..... took me 4 tries to get correct format

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bweN doirD

adroidman said:


> That's how I downloaded..... took me 4 tries to get correct format
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


im trying a hole new approach today, could you put the md5 up for me plz, i want to give this every opportunity to work lol
Thanks


----------



## razorloves

bweN doirD said:


> im trying a hole new approach today, could you put the md5 up for me plz, i want to give this every opportunity to work lol
> Thanks


added to first post


----------



## bweN doirD

thanks


----------



## TopazAaron

Man I am so thankful for this, IDK what happend but I just installed the 10% battery mod from the TBH App and i rebooted and it was stuck at the boot logo. I was freaking out. I went into recovery and factory resetted and then it didnt work. i thought i was bricked. (proabably was) but i did this and it fixed it! im so happy!

*goes back to rooting*


----------



## TopazAaron

I figured out what was doing it. I don't know why but when i use the TBH app and go to 10% battery mods. i guess its not downloading them or something, When i install them the phone kinda goes force close crazy and so i power down and power up but wont go passed the boot logo.

I did this twice. just to recheck what was doing it.

So I'd stay away from that app until they fix it.

I was up till 3 am getting my phone back in working state.


----------



## DroidModderX

Video guide here for anyone who isnt familiar with the process and would like a visual aid


----------



## chefb

Vocali05 said:


> Video guide here for anyone who isnt familiar with the process and would like a visual aid


Sometimes I think that you are a teacher or something ...I follow you vids and the are awesome. Thanks!


----------



## chefb

um ...are the mot drivers different from the ones we used to sbf the x? do i need to down load the new ones.


----------



## adroidman

"chefb said:


> um ...are the mot drivers different from the ones we used to sbf the x? do i need to down load the new ones.


Not sure did not own an X

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TeeX

Is it possible to SBF/ FXZ my Droid Bionic on Linux? I'm running Linux Mint if that matters.

I recall possibly reading this subject somewhere, but can't remember when or which forum lol


----------



## chefb

on another site belive that they have a fast boot type method that you can use with linux.... ill check


----------



## razorloves

"TeeX said:


> Is it possible to SBF/ FXZ my Droid Bionic on Linux? I'm running Linux Mint if that matters.
> 
> I recall possibly reading this subject somewhere, but can't remember when or which forum lol


The link is in the first post, but not identified as a source of the linux instructions.
http://briefmobile.com/droid-bionic-receives-fastboot-recovery-files


----------



## TeeX

razorloves said:


> The link is in the first post, but not identified as a source of the linux instructions.
> http://briefmobile.com/droid-bionic-receives-fastboot-recovery-files


awesome. thanks a ton! I don't need it now, but I know I will at some point


----------



## chefb

ay word about the drivers are they thesame oes that I used to sbf the X?


----------



## adroidman

"chefb said:


> ay word about the drivers are they thesame oes that I used to sbf the X?


Just update the drivers to be safe.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## chefb

im wifi .....there are saying it will take an hour.


----------



## zachdroid

Are you downloading from Moto direct. I downloaded the other day took about 10-15 minutes. But that could've just been my connection too.


----------



## cstrife999

Okay I downloaded the correct file but rsd lite keeps telling me "the compressed file you selected doesn't contain any supported file... Starting to panic...


----------



## cstrife999

cstrife999 said:


> Okay I downloaded the correct file but rsd lite keeps telling me "the compressed file you selected doesn't contain any supported file... Starting to panic...


Was just a bad download. Thanks


----------



## troyhatton

Does the phone have to be in sbf mode or can you leave it in the bootloop?


----------



## razorloves

troyhatton said:


> Does the phone have to be in sbf mode or can you leave it in the bootloop?


looks like that part of the instructions are missing in the first post.

the phone has to be booted up and running normally
or
has to be in AP Fastboot mode. do this by powering down (or pulling battery), then press and hold the volume down button while powering on.


----------



## chefb

How do you check the md5 #? On the pc im on windows


----------



## chefb

Anyone????


----------



## razorloves

chefb said:


> Anyone????


there are several programs available to do it, but here's one way.


----------



## apascual89

Ok, I downloaded everything, but it seems that rsd lite does not recognize that my phone is plugged in.

If the phone us on, should I have it on charge only?

I also tried fastboot and nothing.

Thanks


----------



## bfasty

I just want to say thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread. I got my Bionic on Friday and 'bricked' it by Saturday night..... go me. The instruction listed here are a huge help. Also DMX for his video on how to un-brick your Bionic. All very useful information for those of us that like to attempt to get the most out of our rooted phones. Thanks-a-million


----------



## razorloves

"apascual89 said:


> Ok, I downloaded everything, but it seems that rsd lite does not recognize that my phone is plugged in.
> 
> If the phone us on, should I have it on charge only?
> 
> I also tried fastboot and nothing.
> 
> Thanks


Do you have the drivers installed? 
Try rebooting your pc.
Also, try it with the phone in pc mode, not charging mode.


----------



## sooner2k1

I used to be able to use the FXZ Recovery, but now when I log into fastboot and run it I ran into a problem and it gave me an odd message. When I go back to try again in Fastboot it says: AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot failure) Invalid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data, etc... Am I screwed?


----------



## chefb

do we still have to plug the phone into the back of the laptop or has that issue been corrected? also im having trouble updating my rsdlite again. im on windows seven


----------



## razorloves

chefb said:


> do we still have to plug the phone into the back of the laptop or has that issue been corrected? also im having trouble updating my rsdlite again. im on windows seven


it doesn't matter on laptops.

updating rsdlite again? what do you mean? you just install it. that's it. what trouble are you having? does it give you an error during installation or something?


----------



## chefb

I had version 5.4.4 the one in the op is 5.5....I updated when they had the new 602 system for the x...now on the bionic
It changed again....but I chose extract with out notification and updated and turned my blue moto icon to a red one . 
It opens and appears ready to run.......?


----------



## razorloves

chefb said:


> I had version 5.4.4 the one in the op is 5.5....I updated when they had the new 602 system for the x...now on the bionic
> It changed again....but I chose extract with out notification and updated and turned my blue moto icon to a red one .
> It opens and appears ready to run.......?


Dont worry about upgrading rsd lite. 5.4.4 is fine. 5.5 is fine. Just stick with one and stay with it.

If it opened and appears ready to run, then what's the problem?


----------



## chefb

just making sure that all the nuts a bults are in the right place......thanks for the response


----------



## razorloves

"chefb said:


> just making sure that all the nuts a bults are in the right place......thanks for the response


Ok. cool. Let us know if you run into any problems


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Not that it's unclear at this point, but allow me to confirm one more time that this works flawlessly. I was boot-looping after deleting system/app (don't ask), and this has me right back to stock.

Thanks OP for the guide!


----------



## Yokleezy

Any luck for this working for Mac?


----------



## razorloves

"Yokleezy said:


> Any luck for this working for Mac?


See here... Under the rsdlite instructions
http://briefmobile.com/droid-bionic-receives-fastboot-recovery-files


----------



## lemonoid

MAJOR problem. I had to FXZ today because my phone started going haywire last night. I flashed the Red Ninja them over UNL3ASH3D and it was acting fine until I got home from work, everything started force closing and my launcher wouldn't even come up. I rebooted my phone and it was even worse. Today I started to flash FXZ, which I've already done three times so I know exactly how to do it. I waited around until step 14 then went outside and cut grass for thirty minutes. I came back inside and for some reason my computer rebooted itself, apparently before RSD Lite finished its jig. Idk I guess that flash drained the battery because when I discovered all of this MAJOR BS had happened, my phone's battery was too low to program. I had this problem with a D2 which I still haven't fixed because I don't have the money to get a damn battery. I can go get a new battery for my Bionic but I'm going to have to return it becasue I don't have money like that the Bionic drained my wallet as it is. Does anyone know if there is any hope for me other than having to put my battery in another Bionic or buying a new battery? And if not I think I can get my friend at Verizon to charge it for me in a display phone, but if he can't does anyone know if I would be able to return a battery after buying it? I would obviously only need it for like an hour to re-program my phone.


----------



## trueagle

this brought my phone back from full brick!! thanks about $485.00 worth of you are the MANNNNNN


----------



## chetqwerty

Had an odd thing happen to me on a flash of the FXZ in a restore from Theorys Blurred ROM. Everything went smooth on the flash nothing out of the ordinary but when it rebooted for the final time Theory was completely gone, I was unrooted of course BUT all my apps, settings, and configurations were all intact. ?. I've flashed my DX many many times and the result of a flash produced factory fresh bootups. Did i miss something? I proceeded to factory wipe through the privacy option under settings and restored a Nandroid but I have no idea what could have caused my settings to remain. Any ideas?

EDIT: oops sorry just relized this was a fastboot thread, I used the full restore method. Eh, still throwin it out there. Thanks


----------



## adroidman

You are not the only person having problems. I got a PM from a guy who did the same thing and had the same problem. Im not sure why this happens my guess is something in the ROM but that's a guess. I have nothing against the developer or ROM.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## chetqwerty

adroidman said:


> You are not the only person having problems. I got a PM from a guy who did the same thing and had the same problem. Im not sure why this happens my guess is something in the ROM but that's a guess. I have nothing against the developer or ROM.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I wouldn't have thought any particular existing ROM would even matter. I thought a reflash was supposed to nuke everything in its path. Especially when using the full 685meg version that reflashed the radio as well.


----------



## chetqwerty

adroidman said:


> You are not the only person having problems. I got a PM from a guy who did the same thing and had the same problem. Im not sure why this happens my guess is something in the ROM but that's a guess. I have nothing against the developer or ROM.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I wouldn't have thought any particular existing ROM would even matter. I thought a reflash was supposed to nuke everything in its path. Especially when using the full 685meg version that reflashed the radio as well.


----------



## adroidman

True...... rules that out. I have been trying to recreate the issue but I can't get it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## berspal

Thanks for starting this thread. I bricked my phone and now understand why the Rom directions say use "BOTH HANDS!!!"

I had done step 1 of the Rom upgrade, one finger hit a buttom at the bottom and the sucker rebooted. I thought I was S.O.L.

The threads and Youtube video saved my bacon.


----------



## skinnE94

please help. rsd lite isnt recognizing my phone and my phone wont get past the boot logo. What do i do?:sad3:


----------



## hurleyint

I was trying to factory reset using one click and got this msg. I have used this method several time prior and it worked with no issues. But this time it didn't. Now I am stuck in fastboot mode.

* Please make sure you do the following:
*
* (a) If you see the prompt: "waiting for device" you need to download the
* Motorola Mobile Drivers V5.2.1
* For 32-bit drivers go here:
* http://bandbinnovations.com/xda/bionic//Motorola_PreRelease_Mobile_Drivers_5.2.1_32bit.zip
* For 64-bit drivers go here:
* http://bandbinnovations.com/xda/bionic//Motorola_PreRelease_Mobile_Drivers_5.2.1_64bit.zip
* (b) Hold down the Volume down button and push power to enter AP Fastboot mode
* (c) Plug in your phone by USB
Press any key to continue . . .
* Flashing boot.img
sending 'boot' (8192 KB)... OKAY
writing 'boot'... OKAY
* Flashing system.img
sending 'system' (491264 KB)... OKAY
writing 'system'... INFOPreflash validation failure
FAILED (remote: )
* Wiping data
erasing 'userdata'... OKAY
erasing 'cache'... OKAY
* Rebooting your phone now, factory restore complete
rebooting...
* Do you want to root your phone now?
* If so press y after your phone has rebooted and you have turned on
* USB debugging under Settings/Applications/Development or press n to exit
'CHOICE' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
* Exiting without rooting your phone
* All done! Your phone should no be rooted!
* Press enter to exit...
Press any key to continue . . .

A few people said to use rsdlite. Which I did and that's when I got the msg below. When the program finishes is says "complete" on the PC bar states what is below on the phone.

AP fast boot flash mode (S)(boot failure)
OA.53

Batter ok
Ok to program
Transfer mode
USB connected

Invalid CG OTV (CG:CDROM) Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG OTV (CG:System) Invalid SP Date
Invalid HAB (CG:System Status:0X0035
Invalid OTV (CG:System)

Is my phone cooked?

I was also wondering due to the follow lines (Below) from the One-click Fastboot Restore does that mean I can take it back to Verizon telling them that it somehow got into the the fastboot flash mode and is now stuck there and they wouldn't even know that it was rooted and flashed with every Th3ory team rom up to 1.7? Lol&#8230; Or am I just dead in the water and have to file an insurance claim to get another Bionic?

* Wiping data
erasing 'userdata'... OKAY
erasing 'cache'... OKAY


----------



## razorloves

hurleyint said:


> I was trying to factory reset using one click and got this msg. I have used this method several time prior and it worked with no issues. But this time it didn't. Now I am stuck in fastboot mode.
> 
> * Please make sure you do the following:
> *
> * (a) If you see the prompt: "waiting for device" you need to download the
> * Motorola Mobile Drivers V5.2.1
> * For 32-bit drivers go here:
> * http://bandbinnovations.com/xda/bionic//Motorola_PreRelease_Mobile_Drivers_5.2.1_32bit.zip
> * For 64-bit drivers go here:
> * http://bandbinnovations.com/xda/bionic//Motorola_PreRelease_Mobile_Drivers_5.2.1_64bit.zip
> * (b) Hold down the Volume down button and push power to enter AP Fastboot mode
> * (c) Plug in your phone by USB
> Press any key to continue . . .
> * Flashing boot.img
> sending 'boot' (8192 KB)... OKAY
> writing 'boot'... OKAY
> * Flashing system.img
> sending 'system' (491264 KB)... OKAY
> writing 'system'... INFOPreflash validation failure
> FAILED (remote: )
> * Wiping data
> erasing 'userdata'... OKAY
> erasing 'cache'... OKAY
> * Rebooting your phone now, factory restore complete
> rebooting...
> * Do you want to root your phone now?
> * If so press y after your phone has rebooted and you have turned on
> * USB debugging under Settings/Applications/Development or press n to exit
> 'CHOICE' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> * Exiting without rooting your phone
> * All done! Your phone should no be rooted!
> * Press enter to exit...
> Press any key to continue . . .
> 
> A few people said to use rsdlite. Which I did and that's when I got the msg below. When the program finishes is says "complete" on the PC bar states what is below on the phone.
> 
> AP fast boot flash mode (S)(boot failure)
> OA.53
> 
> Batter ok
> Ok to program
> Transfer mode
> USB connected
> 
> Invalid CG OTV (CG:CDROM) Invalid SP Data
> Invalid CG OTV (CG:System) Invalid SP Date
> Invalid HAB (CG:System Status:0X0035
> Invalid OTV (CG:System)
> 
> Is my phone cooked?
> 
> I was also wondering due to the follow lines (Below) from the One-click Fastboot Restore does that mean I can take it back to Verizon telling them that it somehow got into the the fastboot flash mode and is now stuck there and they wouldn't even know that it was rooted and flashed with every Th3ory team rom up to 1.7? Lol&#8230; Or am I just dead in the water and have to file an insurance claim to get another Bionic?
> 
> * Wiping data
> erasing 'userdata'... OKAY
> erasing 'cache'... OKAY


another user had the same problem and fixed it. see here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8200-Droid-Bionic-AP-Fastboot-Flash-Mode-(s)-(Boot-Failure)


----------



## hurleyint

razorloves said:


> another user had the same problem and fixed it. see here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8200-Droid-Bionic-AP-Fastboot-Flash-Mode-(s)-(Boot-Failure)


I read that post and tried this using all usb ports on pc. Any other ideas?

Thanks.....


----------



## kendeezy

Help! I know this might be a newb question. i cant seem to get the tar.gz file. when i go to download it it downloads and turns into something called setup.exe and it seems to be a setup for vlc youtube player. i cant find the file in rsd at all and im thinking its bc im doing something wrong. if someone could please help me i would appreciate it. i have rsd installed already.

thanks,


----------



## Tarheel

Cannot thank you enough. This saved me a couple of days instead of waiting on a phone replacement on the black tie i hooked this up and back in businss. it was easy and I can't speak for how everyone else's phone will act, but when I bricked it it had 32% of battery left. I used the small file found over at xda and it took about 10 min start to finish. i had 15% batt left when it rebooted. I had to redownload the rsd twice because for some reason it wouldn't work the first two times. I was freaking out because i didn't know how much battery was left because i couldn't get passed the M screen. just to let everybody know how i got there.... I was running theory 1.7 and for some reason 3g just quit and didn't come back after a couple of hours and a few reboots. I was running on empty and instead of formatting system when i was reflashing i formatted the sdcard...... therefore i couldn't load my backup or a rom....... BONED it real good. anyway it all worked out. so don't panic if you don't have the 80% a lot of people recommend. give it a shot... you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## thatguy188

Is there a similar method to the Restore using Linux instead of Windows? Reason I am asking is because I'd like to slowly move fully to Linux but obviously this FXZ restore is a must have if you mess with your phone.

Just curious if there is a method that does the same but can be used in Linux?










http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6457-One-click-fastboot-restore-and-root-for-the-bionic-v2.1&p=130167#post130167


----------



## gsDroid

I tried the 1-click method and that didn't work. Just hung on sending 'system'. This method seemed to work fine until it got to the system.img. After several minutes it responded Failed flashing process - system.img usb error occurred while reading/writing; phone connected. Can anyone help, please?


----------



## macpro88

gsDroid said:


> I tried the 1-click method and that didn't work. Just hung on sending 'system'. This method seemed to work fine until it got to the system.img. After several minutes it responded Failed flashing process - system.img usb error occurred while reading/writing; phone connected. Can anyone help, please?


Did you verify the MD5 checksum of the file to make sure you have a good download?


----------



## gsDroid

macpro88 said:


> Did you verify the MD5 checksum of the file to make sure you have a good download?


Sorry, gone all day. Yes I did verify the checksum. There is certainly some way I'll be able to flash the system.img. Still looking.


----------



## macpro88

gsDroid said:


> Sorry, gone all day. Yes I did verify the checksum. There is certainly some way I'll be able to flash the system.img. Still looking.


So you have a good download and you still can't flash? Using RSD Lite 5.5 correct?

Try using the stock USB cable?
Try using a different USB port?


----------



## xjujux

cant get the fastboot to work when it gets passed the compression is fails always ..


----------



## xjujux

and now whenever i restart my phone it goes into fastboot first and says failed.. wtf


----------



## terryrook

xjujux said:


> and now whenever i restart my phone it goes into fastboot first and says failed.. wtf


I had the same problem with the x2 once, it would always boot into fastboot first and always fail, you are following all of the rsd instructions properly right? Like run as admin blah blah, have you tried the other 1 click methods? Sorry I just wanted to jump in and say that I've recovered from this very problem before, your not done for yet.


----------



## xjujux

well i never tried to run as admin but the other one clicked worked but now i cant root it says adb couldnt grant access to the local.prop .. soo idk why and ive tried alot that i know of to get it to work


----------



## gsDroid

macpro88 said:


> So you have a good download and you still can't flash? Using RSD Lite 5.5 correct?
> 
> Try using the stock USB cable?
> Try using a different USB port?


The rest of the story. After bricking because I stupidly used the standalone version of 1-click neither 1-click nor rsd would flash successfully. Finally I saw someone's (can't find it now) post describing holding vol up and vol down while powering on to go to the recovery menu instead of the fastboot menu. From recovery I was able to wipe data/factory reset. Then using the correct 1-click file I flashed back to stock, got forever root, installed cheesecake and flashed r3blurr3d v2.0. All is good now. v2.0, new radio, and root.


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Ok I screwed up my phone, but I did this ENTIRE process last night @ home and it worked fine, now I am sitting here @ work and RSD Lite will NOT flash my phone, it keeps failing immediately. I haven't done anything different than what I did last night and I don't now what to do now. =(


----------



## sLpFhaWK

I think my issue is I don't have admin priv to the box because I am at work.. and w/ no laptop to restore my phone it looks like im screwed till the morning when i get home.


----------



## adroidman

sLpFhaWK said:


> I think my issue is I don't have admin priv to the box because I am at work.. and w/ no laptop to restore my phone it looks like im screwed till the morning when i get home.


Sorry for not getting back sooner. Let me know if you were able to restore it. If not I can help trouble shoot it.


----------



## fwtx

ok so kind of noob question, but i had my bionic rooted and rom'd and stuff, but i was having some problems and didnt want to deal with it anymore, so i did this and now i have all the bloatware back and no root. so will verzion be able to tell that i was ever rooted? or will will my phone now look fresh out of the box to them?


----------



## adroidman

They can not tell. Its out of the box stock.


----------



## silvinoa

The OP instructions do not say anything about having to place the BIONIC in Fastboot recover (holding volume down + power, then releasing power).


----------



## adroidman

Because you don't need to. That is a different method and I do not know enough about it to help with it here.


----------



## silvinoa

adroidman said:


> Because you don't need to. That is a different method and I do not know enough about it to help with it here.


When I tried flashing my Bionic on a Windows 7 64 bit PC RSD Lite wouldn't recognize my Bionic until I placed it on that mode. Just wanted to share.


----------



## adroidman

Thanks for sharing ill add it in. But I'm the same set up and I had no problems when I tested. But thanks for the tip


----------



## jared1337

Everytime I try to flash it fails, and yes i have tried different USB Ports. I completely screwed my phone up using Bionic BootStrap. It has an option to delete /webtop and I did and now everytime I turn my phone on I get the screen shown below. Also can not boot into recovery, but can boot into AP FastBoot. Should this method you are providing on the topic fix it? Something about the webtop partition?


----------



## jared1337

http://bestandroidsolutions.com/update-motorola-bionic-with-android.html This method worked like a charm! Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## CZonin

So I just finished doing this and I keep gettng stuck in a boot loop when the phone restarts and RSD tells me to "Please manually power up this phone". What is going wrong?


----------



## razorloves

CZonin said:


> So I just finished doing this and I keep gettng stuck in a boot loop when the phone restarts and RSD tells me to "Please manually power up this phone". What is going wrong?


do a factory reset


----------



## CZonin

Ya I figured it out. Just went into the stock recovery and wiped data/cache and it booted fine.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

CZonin said:


> Ya I figured it out. Just went into the stock recovery and wiped data/cache and it booted fine.


I'm stuck here! How did you wipe data/cache from stock recovery? I did RSD and got stuck in a boot loop, with the please reboot manually message in RSD lite. If I hold up+down and power, I go into the recovery menu, and there is the green android with the ! point above him. Now what? Did you wipe using ADB?

HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## John L. Galt

At the triangle, *again* press *both* vol up + down and you get into stock recovery.

From there, move to *wipe data/factory rest* by using vol *down *and use *power* to select.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

John L. Galt said:


> At the triangle, *again* press *both* vol up + down and you get into stock recovery.
> 
> From there, move to *wipe data/factory rest* by using vol *down *and use *power* to select.


Yep, I'm an idiot. Realized soon after I posted that pressing the power button again on the Triangle screen brings up the menu. All is well. THanks for the reply!


----------



## donelam304

i cannot get RSD to recognize my phone. and yes i have the drivers.


----------



## z28nck33

donelam304 said:


> i cannot get RSD to recognize my phone. and yes i have the drivers.


You using a motorola usb cable.? Is your phone in fastboot mode.?


----------



## donelam304

z28nck33 said:


> You using a motorola usb cable.? Is your phone in fastboot mode.?


yes on both questions.


----------



## adroidman

How long have you let it sit?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tbgreen89

Ive been trying to get this to work for hours.. downloaded multiple files over and over. Im getting this error (Please check input file. Either XML format is wrong or image files associated with it are missing).

What am i doing wrong?

Heres what the file name is called. targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US(1).tar

Please help.


----------



## seanglew

tbgreen89 said:


> Ive been trying to get this to work for hours.. downloaded multiple files over and over. Im getting this error (Please check input file. Either XML format is wrong or image files associated with it are missing).
> 
> What am i doing wrong?
> 
> Heres what the file name is called. targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US(1).tar
> 
> Please help.


go to page 3 the guy name berzerger has a link to the file that worked for me. i tried the file that you have it did not work for me. check it out might work for you too.


----------



## adroidman

Is my download bad then?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tbgreen89

adroidman said:


> Is my download bad then?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I used the file from the main post. Also tried the one from xda which is supposed to be a 3rd in size and got the same error. It has to be something I'm doing idk...


----------



## razorloves

tbgreen89 said:


> I used the file from the main post. Also tried the one from xda which is supposed to be a 3rd in size and got the same error. It has to be something I'm doing idk...


Try choosing the uncompress only option, then flash it


----------



## tbgreen89

razorloves said:


> Try choosing the uncompress only option, then flash it


I have also done that and still the same error... I tried a billion times.


----------



## coreywilner

I looked through this thread and did not see this question definitively answered:

Will the targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar.gz file flashed with RSD Lite 5.5 restore the Bionic to stock, *INCLUDING the stock radio and stock kernel?*

From digging into the file it seems that all the pieces are there.

Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## z28nck33

coreywilner said:


> I looked through this thread and did not see this question definitively answered:
> 
> Will the targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar.gz file flashed with RSD Lite 5.5 restore the Bionic to stock, INCLUDING the stock radio and stock kernel?
> 
> From digging into the file it seems that all the pieces are there.
> 
> Please let me know.
> Thanks


What system are you on now.?


----------



## coreywilner

I'm currently on 5.7.893, so my radio and kernel have been updated from what released with 886. My kernel matches my wife's unit which is 5.5.893 stock (no-root), but my radio is slightly newer.

Does this matter?


----------



## z28nck33

coreywilner said:


> I'm currently on 5.7.893, so my radio and kernel have been updated from what released with 886. My kernel matches my wife's unit which is 5.5.893 stock (no-root), but my radio is slightly newer.
> 
> Does this matter?


That fxz.will not work then. We currently cannot downgrade kernel


----------



## idefiler6

Is there an updated FXZ for the 5.5.893 OTA?


----------



## frostincredible

idefiler6 said:


> Is there an updated FXZ for the 5.5.893 OTA?


Don't think so yet...


----------



## cold71

yea this fudgeed my phone up... I get no radio at all now and random reboots. Wonderful.


----------



## JRJ442

Did ya wipe data after u ran it?


----------



## eckdawg5

This hasn't worked lately (since the 893 update). I tried going back to 886 and it'd say step 1/15: failed to flash system.img. Tried the minimal and it'd fail on step 4/5 (boot.img). I got it to boot back up but It'd go into Fastboot mode during every reboot. I had to tap power, then hold both volumes and power, and normal power up to get it to boot. I tried the FXZ again to fix the fastboot and now it's stuck on bootloops. Any suggestions? I can get into recovery (not cwm).


----------



## realbbb

I pulled my 55893 boot, system, and recovery. Get it http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/bionic_minimal_fxz_55893.tar.gz

I pulled my 59901 boot, system, and recovery. Get it http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/bionic_minimal_fxz_59901.tar.gz

Hopefully this helps someone. Not responsible if it bricks your phone. Works with RSD or manually flashboot.

BBB
Still bake and shake.


----------



## Draexo

adroidman said:


> Mine came as a tar.gz...... can anyone host it? Or tell me how to host it? Its to big to put on mediafire unless I pay for it. I can host in Dropbox but it will get pounder and crash. PM me if you can help.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I can host it, but I need the file first...

Not sure if it is worth hosting. Does it work?


----------



## Draexo

realbbb said:


> I pulled my 55893 boot, system, and recovery. Get it http://dl.dropbox.co...xz_55893.tar.gz
> 
> I pulled my 59901 boot, system, and recovery. Get it http://dl.dropbox.co...xz_59901.tar.gz
> 
> Hopefully this helps someone. Not responsible if it bricks your phone. Works with RSD or manually flashboot.
> 
> BBB
> Still bake and shake.


MD5 for these just to be safe?


----------



## darkstarsinner

Negative. I attempted to flash these and RSD would not see it. Flashed using Moto-Fastboot and now I cannot access recovery nor anything else. Phone boots to (Flash Failure) everytime but with some extra info. Down at the bottom of the screen it reads as such:

Invalid CG OTV (CG; system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG HAB (CG; system, status: 0X0035)
Invalid CG OTV (CG: system)

Any info on this?


----------



## darkstarsinner

Fixed. Manually moto-fastboot the FXZ files from the 886 OTA, start it, root it, fix the Webtop and and reboot recovery. I flashed the 593 OTA .zip and got a CDI error. Pulled the CDI from the 593 FXZ pushed it through then got a Boot error. Then reflashed the system.img and rebooted. Started right up. I officially came back from .901 to a full OTA 593. Thinking about trying 901 again though.


----------



## TheNeighbor

darkstarsinner said:


> Negative. I attempted to flash these and RSD would not see it. Flashed using Moto-Fastboot and now I cannot access recovery nor anything else. Phone boots to (Flash Failure) everytime but with some extra info. Down at the bottom of the screen it reads as such:
> 
> Invalid CG OTV (CG; system): Invalid SP Data
> Invalid CG HAB (CG; system, status: 0X0035)
> Invalid CG OTV (CG: system)
> 
> Any info on this?


I am in the exact same boat as you right now


----------



## G8orDroid

TheNeighbor said:


> I am in the exact same boat as you right now


Extract the files below from there respective fxz file and try the commands listed. You must use the updated moto-fastboot.exe app. I just have it renamed to fastboot.exe.

*files from 5.5.893 tar.gz file posted above (credit to realbbb):*
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img

*files from stock 5.5.866 fxz file:*
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img
fastboot flash radio radio.img
fastboot flash webtop grfs.img (might not be necessary, but I did it)

Boot the phone into fastboot mode. I put all of the files in the same folder and flashed them one after the other. Then "fastboot reboot". I booted up fine and shortly thereafter had a notificaton of an available update. I then used R3L3AS3D to root and 4ever root and allowed the update. So far everything is working great and I'm on the OTA path again.

All credit for this method goes to Timmy10shoes.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I'm currently uploading a zip to mediafire. Just unzip it and run through it rsd lite. Thats it. EXCEPT If you've previously updated to .901. If you did after you root and install 5.5.893 it will throw you in fadtboot with a cdt.bin failure. Just flash the cdt.bin from the. 901 update. And reboot. It will say failed, but everything is there. If you didnt take the .901 plunge, everythings gravy!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Its up


----------



## bdsullivan

I am on the .901 update and now i am stuck in bootloader and can not get out of it. I tried the .901 posted a few pages back but got the same errors as above. Has this been resolved. Now i regret taking the .901 plunge.


----------



## junksecret

Timmy10shoes said:


> I'm currently uploading a zip to mediafire. Just unzip it and run through it rsd lite. Thats it. EXCEPT If you've previously updated to .901. If you did after you root and install 5.5.893 it will throw you in fadtboot with a cdt.bin failure. Just flash the cdt.bin from the. 901 update. And reboot. It will say failed, but everything is there. If you didnt take the .901 plunge, everythings gravy!


Is there a link to this file?

Thanks!


----------



## Draexo

junksecret said:


> Is there a link to this file?
> 
> Thanks!


Try this... I am new to Bionic so I do not know if this is the file you are looking for.
http://droidrepo.info/the-repository/viewcategory/10-bionic-stock-files


----------



## smilepak

G8orDroid said:


> Extract the files below from there respective fxz file and try the commands listed. You must use the updated moto-fastboot.exe app. I just have it renamed to fastboot.exe. *files from 5.5.893 tar.gz file posted above (credit to realbbb):* fastboot flash boot boot.img fastboot flash recovery recovery.img *files from stock 5.5.866 fxz file:* fastboot flash system system.img fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img fastboot flash radio radio.img fastboot flash webtop grfs.img (might not be necessary, but I did it) Boot the phone into fastboot mode. I put all of the files in the same folder and flashed them one after the other. Then "fastboot reboot". I booted up fine and shortly thereafter had a notificaton of an available update. I then used R3L3AS3D to root and 4ever root and allowed the update. So far everything is working great and I'm on the OTA path again. All credit for this method goes to Timmy10shoes.


Did these steps..it got me from the AP FastBoot Boot Failure and finally got into Android...

Once booted up, I reboot and ran 4ever 2.1



> Press any key to continue . . .
> * Flashing system.img....This will take about 2-5 minutes
> sending 'system' (491264 KB)... OKAY
> writing 'system'... INFOPreflash validation failure
> FAILED (remote: )
> * Wiping data and cache
> erasing 'userdata'... OKAY
> erasing 'cache'... OKAY
> * Rebooting your phone now, factory 886 system restored
> rebooting...
> *
> * This will take a bit so be patient.
> * Once your phone is rebooted we can start rooting it


Now I am back to square one again....

AP Fastboot Flash Mode S Flash Failure


----------



## Draexo

I am getting my Bionic today... and I have no clue what to do with it!


----------



## Draexo

Draexo said:


> I am getting my Bionic today... and I have no clue what to do with it!


Bionic arrives via FedEx.... and there is no SD card. Won't have SD card until Tuesday. Verizon fails!


----------



## darkstarsinner

smilepak said:


> Did these steps..it got me from the AP FastBoot Boot Failure and finally got into Android...
> 
> Once booted up, I reboot and ran 4ever 2.1
> 
> Now I am back to square one again....
> 
> AP Fastboot Flash Mode S Flash Failure


What system are you currently on now?

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## junksecret

Draexo said:


> Bionic arrives via FedEx.... and there is no SD card. Won't have SD card until Tuesday. Verizon fails!


Any SD card will work, assuming you don't mean a SIM card. The phone has an internal memory they call SD and the one you insert they call SD-Ext.

Hope this helps and thanks again for the earlier link!


----------



## ultrastigi

I read through this and I can't find the answer. I tried installing RSD lite and I get the error code 2738. I tried to google it and it brought me here and other sites and I can not find out what it means. Any help?


----------



## freddy0872

So is it just me or is everyone having a hard time flashing the fxz file? I keep getting phone sent FAIL when i try. Ifi keep trying it sits on flashing 1/15 for zbout 45 min. Thats to long then what i think it should be. Ive browsed thru this thread n couldnt find nething relevant to this issue. Any info guys?


----------



## terryrook

freddy0872 said:


> So is it just me or is everyone having a hard time flashing the fxz file? I keep getting phone sent FAIL when i try. Ifi keep trying it sits on flashing 1/15 for zbout 45 min. Thats to long then what i think it should be. Ive browsed thru this thread n couldnt find nething relevant to this issue. Any info guys?


I'm telling you man, run the 1 click....


----------



## junksecret

Timmy10shoes said:


> I'm currently uploading a zip to mediafire. Just unzip it and run through it rsd lite. Thats it. EXCEPT If you've previously updated to .901. If you did after you root and install 5.5.893 it will throw you in fadtboot with a cdt.bin failure. Just flash the cdt.bin from the. 901 update. And reboot. It will say failed, but everything is there. If you didnt take the .901 plunge, everythings gravy!


Timmy, you've clearly reached hero status in many forums for this so thanks! I (thankfully) don't need this yet but I always like to have a back up plan....







I downloaded your flash me zip file and I have RSD Lite installed (btw, I have 5.6, I assume that's ok?) and as I understand your instructions I just load the default_flash_targa.xml file into RSD, connect the phone correctly and I'm done ('cept the 901 thing). Is it correct that the xml file is tiny (1kb)??

Thanks again for making my journey just a bit safer.


----------



## realbbb

terryrook said:


> I'm telling you man, run the 1 click....


If you do.. http://dl.dropbox.co...36/BPS_fix2.rar

uncompress into p3's onclick. runmebbb.bat

should fix root issues.

BBB
Waring Inside out.


----------



## junksecret

realbbb said:


> If you do.. http://dl.dropbox.co...36/BPS_fix2.rar
> 
> uncompress into p3's onclick. runmebbb.bat
> 
> should fix root issues.
> 
> BBB
> Waring Inside out.


Sorry I'm a little thick. Does this batch file root 901 and also put the file in that allows you to roll back without the cdt error or is this to root 893 after having 901 installed, or neither?


----------



## realbbb

junksecret said:


> Sorry I'm a little thick. Does this batch file root 901 and also put the file in that allows you to roll back without the cdt error or is this to root 893 after having 901 installed, or neither?


if you use p3's 1 click to ota... unzip in that directory and overwrite.

there is no way (currently 12/31) to root 901. You need to be rooted on 893 prior to 901 update. cdt errors are trying to go back to 886. I wouldn't, but if you want to p3's 1 click to 886.

I recommend using 55893 fxz (using cdt.bin line being removed). totally stocks on 893. Then uncompress ROTA893.ZIP starting runmebbb.bat. Confirm root. Then apply 901.

BBB
Wood Hard.


----------



## Draexo

Is 901 out yet? I see a 55901 FXZ. Is that official or a leak? 
And... if I use 4ever Root and then flash 55901, will I loose root? I am so confused!


----------



## adroidman

.901 is not out yet. It is not an official build.


----------



## Draexo

What is this file that I found?

"Targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar" ?????

Targa means it is Bionic related, correct? Is this just a full version of the 55893? It is about 700mb versus 270mb for the "Bionic Minimal FXZ 55893".

Anyways... what is it??!


----------



## darkstarsinner

Draexo said:


> What is this file that I found?
> 
> "Targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar" ?????
> 
> Targa means it is Bionic related, correct? Is this just a full version of the 55893? It is about 700mb versus 270mb for the "Bionic Minimal FXZ 55893".
> 
> Anyways... what is it??!


I may be wrong but that looks to be the stock 886 .tar. Are you bricked?


----------



## Draexo

darkstarsinner said:


> I may be wrong but that looks to be the stock 886 .tar. Are you bricked?


I was, but I was able to use 4ever root's option 1 to restore a bricked Bionic. I just want to confirm what the file is.


----------



## darkstarsinner

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14242-fix-bionic-boot-failure-cdt-failure/

This should fix any Boot Failures and CDT Failures. If you have any issues with it let me know.


----------



## Draexo

darkstarsinner said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...re-cdt-failure/
> 
> This should fix any Boot Failures and CDT Failures. If you have any issues with it let me know.


Nice work!


----------



## darkstarsinner

Draexo said:


> Nice work!


Thank you Sir. I tried to past that almost two weeks ago but was having internet issues that wouldn't permit the uploads.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## edwards2243

If I root and flash a ROM, theme, etc, this fastboot with take me back to stock and regain the ability to accept OTA, right? I'm looking ahead to ICS...


----------



## Draexo

edwards2243 said:


> If I root and flash a ROM, theme, etc, this fastboot with take me back to stock and regain the ability to accept OTA, right? I'm looking ahead to ICS...


I *think* it will. However, what you may find, is that ICS becomes available unofficially in some ROMS before the official Moto version drops. I've seen this happen before with Gingerbread on the Droid X.


----------



## kendeezy

Hey guys,

I need some help. I believe what i did is recently upgrade to the .901 update. i used this video from droidmodderx that i believe he got from p3.





it seems like it all went pretty smooth and it booted up fine. when i go into about phone it says my system version is 5.9.901.XT875.Verizon.en.US

the superuser app is in the app drawer but it appears that i may have lost root, none of my root app works such as screenshot or even bionic bootstrap. Another thing that i found was really odd is that my camera and camcorder app have completely disappeared since doing this update. they are gone and i cant find them.

my texting and phone and everything seem to work fine from what i can tell but i am not sure if i messed up something while doing the update.
I would like to just flash back to either .886 or .893 stock thru fxz if at all possible. i just want to get back to stock to patiently await ICS.

Can someone please help me?

Thanks in advance for everyones help. im still a newb


----------



## darkstarsinner

kendeezy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need some help. I believe what i did is recently upgrade to the .901 update. i used this video from droidmodderx that i believe he got from p3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems like it all went pretty smooth and it booted up fine. when i go into about phone it says my system version is 5.9.901.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 
> the superuser app is in the app drawer but it appears that i may have lost root, none of my root app works such as screenshot or even bionic bootstrap. Another thing that i found was really odd is that my camera and camcorder app have completely disappeared since doing this update. they are gone and i cant find them.
> 
> my texting and phone and everything seem to work fine from what i can tell but i am not sure if i messed up something while doing the update.
> I would like to just flash back to either .886 or .893 stock thru fxz if at all possible. i just want to get back to stock to patiently await ICS.
> 
> Can someone please help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance for everyones help. im still a newb


Are you still having issues?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beninsaine

I need some help here. I just brick my bionic and have tried a few methods to bring back to stock but none seem to work. Please help!


----------



## darkstarsinner

beninsaine said:


> I need some help here. I just brick my bionic and have tried a few methods to bring back to stock but none seem to work. Please help!


 what caused your brick?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidoo03

If I'm not bricked and if I just want to return to stock can I use this? Sorry if it seems like a dumb questions. Thanks everyone!


----------



## razorloves

Skidoo03 said:


> If I'm not bricked and if I just want to return to stock can I use this? Sorry if it seems like a dumb questions. Thanks everyone!


Yes


----------



## ROB281

will I still get the cdt errors with this if I'm on .901 already?


----------



## LDubs

ROB281 said:


> will I still get the cdt errors with this if I'm on .901 already?


Yes


----------



## xsxplayboixsx

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but my phone won't recognize that the usb is connected and I've tried 3 different computers and 2 different cords in fastboot. Is there something else I can possibly do? please help


----------



## Insanity

Is there a fxz for stock .902? I want to try the .904 update if I can.


----------



## pappy53

http://droidmodderx.com/bionic/how-to-get-to-5-5-902-rooted-easiest-way/

I used this and it worked great!


----------



## FrustratedAlso

How do you tell if you have the correct .886 system?


----------



## FrustratedAlso

I downloaded the FXZ file but winzip says it can not read the Header????


----------



## thebird36

how do you even download it? i click on it and it brings me to this index page


----------



## hacku

I think this thread should be updated with current files or be unpinned to prevent people from running into problems trying to flash with old files.


----------



## infolookup

anyone has the files to down?


----------



## hacku

I wonder why this thread got pinned again.


----------



## greenweanie

This thread saved my a$$ today! Thank you guys! My Bionic was stuck in a boot loop and i thought i was screwed! I think it was because i uninstalled busybox and when i went to reboot my phone at work it bricked... I followed you instructions (had to go through fastboot) and everything else worked flawlessly! Thanks again..


----------



## projektorboy

This thread can probably be safely re-stickied because the 5.9.905 fastboot files have finally been leaked.

Yes, it's true. You can now finally FXZ directly to 5.9.905 with RSD Lite

http://rombot.droidh....en.US_CFC.xml/


----------



## Sick0

projektorboy said:


> This thread can probably be safely re-stickied because the 5.9.905 fastboot files have finally been leaked.
> 
> Yes, it's true. You can now finally FXZ directly to 5.9.905 with RSD Lite
> 
> http://rombot.droidh....en.US_CFC.xml/


Broken Link...


----------



## Obsidian

Sick0 said:


> Broken Link...


Go to my thread

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28127-Root/Roms/ICS-Leaks/FXZ/RSD/Threads/Guides/SafeStrap/Bootstrap/***All-Download-Links-in-OP-Updated-Daily***(Formerly-What's-in-Dev)

You'll find a working 902 & 905 fxz

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

